

Making guns and robots from scrap metal  - error
http://english.aljazeera.net/news/africa/2011/06/2011614133151319133.html
it seems that inovation comes when need calls for it.
======
noonespecial
This is the actual link that the poster was aiming at.

[http://english.aljazeera.net/video/africa/2011/06/2011614112...](http://english.aljazeera.net/video/africa/2011/06/201161411201323416.html)

